# Vaporesso XIRON 50W Pod System Kit



## Timwis (27/9/20)

The XRON, another pod mod offering from Vaporesso, the release has been released but it seems it's now all systems go!









Parameters

Dimensions: 46.48 x 27.80 x 92.95mm
Coil: GTX 0.3Ω MESH Coil (32-45W)
 GTX 0.8Ω MESH Coil (12-20W)
Pod Capacity: 5.5ml
Drip Tip: 510
Battery Capacity: Built-in 1500mAh
Output Power: 5-50W
Display: 0.69-inch OLED Screen
Charging: DC 5V/2A, Type-C

Compatible with GTX mesh coils
1500mAh built-in battery
Variable wattage up to 50W
Airflow control dial for adjustment
Leakage-free top filling
Transparent visible pod system
810 thread replaceable drip tip
Type-C 2A fast charging





It comes with


1 x XIRON Battery
1 x XIRON Pod
1 x GTX 0.3Ω MESH Coil 
1 x GTX 0.8Ω MESH Coil
1 x Extra Mouthpiece
1 x Type-C USB Cable
1 x User Manual 
1 x Warranty Card


----------



## DavyH (27/9/20)

‘Any resemblance between this product and the Aegis Boost is purely coincidental’.

Some manufacturers need to sit down and catch their collective breaths.


----------

